
Mental Models I Find Repeatedly Useful - fitzwatermellow
https://medium.com/@yegg/mental-models-i-find-repeatedly-useful-936f1cc405d#.cbhyqogf1
======
greenyoda
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12040707](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12040707)

